# Eddie Griffin



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

does anyone think that Eddie has a chance to be snatched up by the rockets again because end of season he is a free agent. he can rebound, score and has good range. i know minny will probably re-sign him but if we had a chance do you think we would take him?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I sure hope so. He was one of my favorite Rockets. Plus Yao needs an agressive defender to back him


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

If Griffin comes to Houston i think he wuold have starting spot, but in Minny he has play behind Kevin Garnett, so im not sure does he want to stay in Minnesota


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

No


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> No


and why not?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> and why not?


'cuz we don't need a guy who plays w/ no heart. And he just brings back bad memories...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> does anyone think that Eddie has a chance to be snatched up by the rockets again because end of season he is a free agent. he can rebound, score and has good range. i know minny will probably re-sign him but if we had a chance do you think we would take him?


You're joking, right?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I echo Yao Mania's and sherwin's sentiments about Eddie Griffin. We gave up richard jefferson for that joke.

Sorry to bring back painful memories.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Didn't the Rockets give up on him last year? I don't think they would bring him back and I don't think he would want to return either.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Maybe Houston's willing to give him another shot? This is a league of second chances after all.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Eddie Griffin has gone to jail.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

He's in jail 15 days violating his probation...but the reason looks stupid.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Since Eddie just violated his parole and has gone to jail that pretty much assures us as Rocket fans that he will not be back.

Moderator's please close this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> Since Eddie just violated his parole and has gone to jail that pretty much assures us as Rocket fans that he will not be back.
> 
> Moderator's please close this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah, no need to close this thread, it still makes for good discussion. Everyone can share their favourite Eddie Griffin diss here :biggrin:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> Nah, no need to close this thread, it still makes for good discussion. Everyone can share their favourite Eddie Griffin diss here


Ok how about his whack close line jump shot. And his played out head band. And how about the fact that he is a 6 foot 10 shooting guard with no inside presence whatsoever. Eddie griffin could go down in rockets history for being the biggest idiot ever for losing his mind one night and making the rockets think he could actually help an NBA roster. Quite possible the biggest dissapointment in franchise history. Congradulations eddie live it up.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You mean no inside _offensive_ presence. He's quite the shot blocker


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He is a great shotblocker to say the least.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Do you really want Griffin representing the franchise? We aren't portland. I'd rather not have someone with his 'problems'.


----------



## HoleyDish (Jul 14, 2005)

impossible
he is a bad boy. 
nealy no teams want him.
although he is good and young


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HoleyDish said:


> impossible
> he is a bad boy.
> nealy no teams want him.
> although he is good and young


 unfortunately your post is incorrect


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Put it this way, he will be on an NBA roster next season!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Do you really want Griffin representing the franchise? We aren't portland. I'd rather not have someone with his 'problems'.


He's not gonna represent the franchise, thats what TMac and Yao are for


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> Put it this way, he will be on an NBA roster next season!


supposedly signing a huge long-term deal with Minny


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah he is going to sign a multi year deal worth most of the MLE. So much for Jaric to Minny.


----------

